# Booter sur cd après avoir installer vista



## kikadisa (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
J'ai installé refit, puis vista via bootcamp
Je souhaite installer fedora et uBuntu studio mais impossible de démarrer sur le cd depuis que vista est installer.
Pourtant au démarrage j'appuie bien sur C

Une idée ?


----------



## daffyb (2 Novembre 2008)

appuie sur alt et choisi ton cd


----------



## estcethomas (2 Novembre 2008)

ou si tu utilises tes touches F1... en standard c'est à dire sans les raccourcis auquel cas il faut appuyer sur F12...
je sais pas si je suis très clair...


----------

